# Large opfs inspired shooter



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

Made this a year ago out of recycled wood from a bar stool. Never thought to double tube it like this until now


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Super oopfs! How did it handle? I bet that has massive power.


----------



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes it did great power 110%


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen one with double tubes. Smart thinking


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome! i made my second one an 1/4 of an inch bigger all around to better fit my hand,like the idea of double tubes.Very Cool!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Magnum class!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

bet that thing has some serious power!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is your nicest piece yet! Well Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool! Ive done the double tubes on PFS frames before as well, sure chucks ammo good doesnt it? Nice job!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

